# Goggle Fog...How to deal?



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

sounds like condensation not fog. like a glass of ice water gets "foggy" or sweaty because the ice water on one side of the glass is colder than the air on the other side. it only happened when the snowmakers were blowing ice on the lens? is that right?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

That is condensation. What's happening is that the outside of your lens is getting substantially colder than the inside. This is caused by poor ventilation which I am guessing is due to those snowmakers clogging your ventilation.

Always bring your goggle bag with you on the mountain. When you get snow on them, give them a wipe. If you have to clean the inside of the goggles, do not wipe. Dab at it. Rubbing the inside of your lens will ruin the anti-fog coating.


----------



## S4Shredr (Oct 23, 2009)

I beleive your not supposed to touch the inside of the goggles whatsoever because it will ruin the antifog coating on the inside. Ive had a set of A-Frames for 5 years and they still dont fog since I've never touched the inside, if snow or whatever gets in there I blow the snow out and let them dry. Try some cat-crap on the inside of the goggles if they continue to fog up.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

S4Shredr said:


> I beleive your not supposed to touch the inside of the goggles whatsoever because it will ruin the antifog coating on the inside. Ive had a set of A-Frames for 5 years and they still dont fog since I've never touched the inside, if snow or whatever gets in there I blow the snow out and let them dry. Try some cat-crap on the inside of the goggles if they continue to fog up.


Yes, it is best not to touch the inside at all and let them naturally dry out after a good shake. However, there are times when they get really wet and in this situation it is best to dab at it with a microfiber cloth like the bag that it came with. It is the rubbing motion that really ruins the coating.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

:laugh: MPD, that is a wicked trick. I think I'll try that one out on a few friends first before I hork into my own gogs.

Yesterday was an incredibly snowy and blowy day at Whistler (be jealous, it's ok) and my goggles fogged up in a perfect storm of fuckery. My only real solution was a little quality time with the hand-dryer in the lodge. I was *super *careful with this because I know the heat can cause permanent damage to the lenses, but I've done this a few times before and it worked out a-ok. As soon as I could see that some but not all the moisture had evaporated I stopped, the rest evaporated on its own. Then I cranked them as tightly as they'd fit and kept rocking til apres.


----------



## molecom (Sep 11, 2009)

mpdsnowman said:


> Here is what to do...
> 
> Spit on the inside of the goggles and wipe clean with a bumch of tissue. Do it twice and see if that helps.
> 
> ...



Remember - the greener, the cleaner.


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

stop being so damn HOT!!!  

jk lol, did you touch the inside of the goggles with gloves or wet handsss/gloves? sometimes that screws up an antifog layer... but idk, thats the case with my oakley's , so i need to watch out.

i dont remember if this is it, but i remember some little remedy from a while back...

apparantly, if you put bandaids on the inside of your goggles, they absorb the moisture or something like that, reducing/inhibiting fog. dunno if it was true, but i think that was it


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Put your goggles on inside before you go OUTSIDE.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Here's a tip that works in all but the crappiest conditions.

1. Get decent goggles with anti-fog
2. Put your goggles on and don't take them off while you're on the hill for anything except an emergency or whatever. The more you pull them on an off while outside, the more prone they are to fogging
3. Carry a microfiber cloth/chammy and cat crap with you in case you still have problems. Make sure you get the paste as the spray sucks.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yup, i dont ever take my goggles off...going in to the restroom, stopping to rest for a minute...

Once its off for me one of two things happens

1) It gets foggy ..
2) The inside gets snow on it, which melts to water i cant wipe off and just causes more fogging...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

any sugg on how to fix the facemask/goggle hot air problem? besides not wear either of the two...lol what works for everyone?


----------



## Mutter (Dec 29, 2009)

get a strip of napkin and roll it up and put it over the bridge of your nose, this seals the gap between the sides of your nose, and whatever little air does get through, the napkin/paper towel soaks it up. it also helps with soaking up your sweat so you dont get fogged up that way.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

aceitup1011 said:


> any sugg on how to fix the facemask/goggle hot air problem? besides not wear either of the two...lol what works for everyone?


I just pull the nose part down and use the mask to cover the rest of my mouth. I use a UA hood and I'm thinking about getting that Ride Qi to wear over it to cover my nose since I hear it is a really breathable mask.


----------

